# Second hand Cannondale R500 feminine



## Nataliane

I am on the hunt for my first road bike. I intend to ride twice a week for 40-50 km each time (at least it's what I did last year on my MTB). While walking in a LBS, the salesperson told me that he had a second hand Cannondale R500 Feminine for sale. The woman selling it want C$700 for it, and he assures me that the bike has done no more than 700km. He thinks it's a 2006 bike but checking on Cannondale website, it looks like they stopped manufacturing the R500 back in 2005. He tells me that the original price was around $1300 to $1400 Canadian.

I have briefly tried it, and it looks like it fits me, although I admit I haven't test ridden it. The LBS salesman offers me a 1-year warantee on the bike, just like for a new bike. 

Can anyone tell me if this is a good deal? 

Would I be better off with a (more expensive) new bike ? I am also looking at the Specialized Dolce Elite (2007, on sale 20% off at C$1080)

Thanks for you help! I have done a lot of internet research, but it's hard to compare bikes when you don't know much about them!


----------



## Hooben

First, make sure the bike has at least 105 components. Cannondale had the habit of using Sora, and that's not very good. Secondly, test ride the bike. If you don't like the seat, ask for another. Make sure the rims are good and straight (what we call true). If you like the bike, it may be a great place to start for a year or two. I lasted 3 years on my old cannondale, and I'm buying new now. 700 Canadian is probably good for 105 or ultegra, but not for Sora parts. There is an R500 Cannondale listed in 2007, so maybe the salesperson is right. If the bike has 3 chainrings in the front (triple), this adds weight and is usefull for hard climbing, but not for hilly or flat riding...something else to look at. 

This link is a triple chainring Tiagra...Tiagra and Sora are not very good buy for 700. 

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/02/cusa/model-2RR5T.html


----------



## Nataliane

*It might be a 2005*

Thanks for these details, this is very useful. I think the bike I have seen might be a 2005 or a possibly a 2004 (these are the only two years where they made a blue) : 

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/cusa/model-5RW5T.html
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/04/cusa/model-4RW5T.html

According to the specs, they are using Tiagra components for both the 2004 and 2005 models.

I will go and try it. That's if the weather starts to cooperate and we stop getting snow every couple of days...
Thanks again!


----------



## cyclust

You could look on ebay under "completed listings" for cannondale's and see if there are any compareable bikes that have sold recently. Or see what has sold in the $700 range to see if it is somewhat compareable to what you are looking at. Keep in mind that if you are buying it from ebay, you are buying it as is w/o warranty, where as the shop is offering you a warranty with it, so that should be worth something, plus you won't have to pay for shipping, as you would with an Ebay purchase.


----------



## HokieRider

I have an 06 R500 femme. I love it. I get a new seat cause the one that came with it was junk. Mine has all 105 stuff. I really think its a great bike. Its my first road bike, so I didn't really know what I was in for, but I've really enjoyed it. Mine retailed for $1200 US, but I was working for REI at the time so I got it through a Pro Deal, thus paying much, much less. 

I would definately test ride it and get a saddle that you are comfortable with. The warranty is nice of them to throw in.


----------



## JayTee

I think it is a nice option, but the price is a bit high. Get 'em down $100-$150 and snag it.


----------



## JayTee

Hooey. There's no minimum floor in the Shimano lineup that is the "do not pass" line. It's an interplay with budget. Plenty of folks putting 10,000 miles on a Sora-equipped bike. The biggest factor here is going to be if it fits. For a lot of women riders, finding a bike that fits and is affordable is enough of a coup, especially in smaller frame sizes (say 50 cm and under)


----------



## Nataliane

Thank you all for your replies!
How does the R500 compare with the Dolce Elite (Specialized) - Would you say they are in the same range / category ?
I'll go and try them at the end of the week... I'll keep you posted!


----------



## JayTee

They definitely compete similarly spec'd and in the same market niche, so although you'll find devotees of either that might insist there's a right answer, but don't give yourself to much brain damage over that... no one right answer in my opinion.


----------

